# Where is Pets and Ponds?



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

I have read that Pets and Ponds is a sponsor here but I can't find them in the sponsors section, the way that I can find Rogers and so on. So, I am wondering where to find them at BCA but also where to find them geographically? Do they have a store somewhere in the Lower Mainland?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

P&P has only a banner sponsorship and they are in Ontario.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

They are mostly a online business (i believe).

I have bought from them for the past 5 years, great guys to work with , never had a problem.


----------

